# Operation 924G Cat Lightbar Install.



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, heres what I have been working on. Made a really really good swap at a local dealer for this light bar. I wondered for a long time what to put it on, and it came down to that it would look pretty sweet on one of the cats. I know what will be said about it, is that it is to low profile for that tall of a tractor. Oh well, were going to try it anyways. All I have to do is go to the cat dealer this morning and pick up my 24-12volt convertor and finish wiring her up. I'll get some video when im done. Custom made switch box also.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

i'd like to see a video of that in action!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, can't wait to see it done and working.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

NICE, looks clean!


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

verry nice


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats gonna look nice in this years plow videos!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks very nice.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

yeah, shes a done deal! It looks pretty sweet on there. Now we just need some snow so i can get some video of it in action. I ened up redoing the switch box casue when I got all the wires hooked up it wasent deep enough. I took a regular junction box for a home, and I bought a full cover for it and just drilled holes in it for all the switch's. Painted it grey. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks really good


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

How about some updated pics with it on and everything?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

ok, so after about 6 hours of operation the lightbar was barley turning, and my headlights were getting dimmer and dimmer. How many amps do you think this thing is drawing? I have it wired right to one of the batterys on the cat. Maybe the way I have the switch's wired in? Do i need a bigger alternator?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

that bar is pry pulling 20 amps. I don't know what those loaders alts. are rated for either. I bet you are pulling way to many for it though. Do you have a voltage meter inside the cab of that thing? I bet if you put a mini led bar on that thing it would do just as much as that fullsize bar.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

How old is the cat, how many batteries you have in their, you have the 10 gauge red and black wires on the bar going to the battery, same thing with the control box.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

also which battery do you have it running off of. Also is that the mx7000 or the excaliber


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

fireboy6413;906912 said:


> also which battery do you have it running off of. Also is that the mx7000 or the excaliber


The light bar is a excaliber. There is no main power wire going to the light bar. Just all the individual wires. I have a wire for the left side rotators, one for the middle rotators, and one for the left rotators, I have all three of those tied togeather to one switch. I have a switch for the center two ambers on the front and rear that just flash back and forth, there tied togeather to one switch, then there is a wire for the front corner strobes, and that runs to one switch. Then I have a wire for each alley work light, both the left and right are tied togeather to one switch and then I have the front and rear work lights tied to one switch.
I have 12g wire running from the battery, up tp my control box in the cab, it then goes into a main power switch which powers up all the other switches and then sends power out to each function.
I have not looked at this for the week as I have been busy at the farm all week. I'll have to check to see what the alternator is rated at. I guess thats where I stand for now. Any input would be apperciated. Thanks
Nick


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

12ga for that bar sounds small to me should be a number 8


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

24 to 12 converter?.......explain?...

also...where are your grounds?

also your alt is a 80 amp..........OUCH
http://www.kellytractor.com/eng/images/pdf/earthmoving/wheel_loaders/924g.pdf

feed that box a 6g or 8g wire......and give it a hella ground all directly from the battery....and if the loader has a "run" battery and a "start" battery feed bar off start battery mabey?..

i'm not totally sure on the cats.....but that 80 amper is never gonna keep up with head lights, the bar, the heater, ect.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

4x4 12 gauge is way too small, you want 8 gauge, You wana take a 8 gauge cable from the battery closets to the alternator, then go to your box


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

despite the size of the wire being to small that is not why his battery gave out. 

know that after you invest the 8g wire and such the alt may still not keep up with that bar...


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

ill bet that bar is drawing more like 30amps at full lighting.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

oh was also gona say with all the rest of the aux lights front and rear on that. and your lights are dimming. ill bet the alt. is being maxed out with the bar.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

30 amps or more its drawing. That looks like a star svp style bar


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Dissociative;915574 said:


> despite the size of the wire being to small that is not why his battery gave out.
> 
> know that after you invest the 8g wire and such the alt may still not keep up with that bar...


Yeah, Im going to redo that wiring when I get a chance, but now I just came to find out from the dealer that its only a 52amp alt. Im surprised it would even run just my work lights. Im going to look for a heavy duty one from a truck shop.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

4x4Farmer;919455 said:


> Yeah, Im going to redo that wiring when I get a chance, but now I just came to find out from the dealer that its only a 52amp alt. Im surprised it would even run just my work lights. Im going to look for a heavy duty one from a truck shop.


What's the part number on your alternator, I'll see what I can find as far as higher amperage options.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

JohnnyU;919462 said:


> What's the part number on your alternator, I'll see what I can find as far as higher amperage options.


I dont have it on me, I don't know when I"ll be back at the shop cause were combining corn, but when I do I will get it.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

ultimate plow;918200 said:


> 30 amps or more its drawing. That looks like a star svp style bar


Yeah, im guessing its at least 30, and yes the bar is a star, its a sabre. I was all screwed up earlier when I said it was a excaliber, thats what I had been looking at, but got this one instead for a much better deal.


----------

